# Zombie Cornhole Game



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

I've recently finished the boards for the game.

Next, will be the bags - green and pink with a brain pattern fabric.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice paintings! I got the wrong idea with the whole "cornhole" thing....lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow your a very good painter. Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work! they look awesome. I also almost didn't click to look when I saw cornhole. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, this is such a demented version of the game - and I love the last picture


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent painting job! They look great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking game board.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I love that game and your paintings.
How to you make the board nice a smooth so the bags don't stick on the paint texture?
you should make organ shaped bean bags.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I guess the game started in the so-called corn belt of the US and the bags were mostly filled with left over feed corn...so when I ran into a version at a tail gate party it was introduced to me as cornhole. Yeah, I thought wow, that's gonna cause some raised eyebrows but I have never been one to shy away from something due to contrary public opinion, so I'm sticking with the name...and if nothing else people get a chuckle. Baggo, bean bag toss, cornhole, whatever...it's a ton of fun.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

LOL...I discovered the bean-bag toss game or "cornhole" this summer as well...and since it was dark, we placed glow sticks on the ground inside the hole so our camp became known as "The Camp of the Glowing Cornhole!" (Ok...let the barrage of jokes begin!) 

Anyway...have you found a brain fabric pattern? I've been looking for one with little success.

Excellent job!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

www.spoonflower.com will print fabric for you. Design your own graphic and even get a discount. I think I may simply use a black fabric marker on two sets of pre-made bags. It might prove to be good enough...but I may end up ordering the fabric anyhow.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great looking boards. I like the name.


----------

